# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Как выжить в городе в жару

## Irina

Конечно, самое сложное — это работать в привычном темпе. В жару снижается активность, появляется повышенная усталость, сухость кожи, одышка. От постоянного чувства нехватки воздуха самочувствие ухудшается даже у самых здоровых и молодых. Приводим несколько рекомендаций специалистов, как держать себя в тонусе, когда под ногами плавится асфальт.

*Головные уборы*

Привычка носить шляпку или бейсболку сыграет в эти дни добрую службу. Головные уборы защищают голову от прямых солнечных лучей, это позволит избежать перегревания всего организма. Если вы решили приобрести головной убор только сейчас, то остановите свой выбор на изделиях из натуральных тканей. Кстати, чувство прохлады подарит капля ментолового масла, нанесенная на виски. Эта простая манипуляция взбодрит весь организм и облегчит дыхание.

*Напитки*

Исключите сладкие охлажденные напитки, заманчиво красующиеся в холодильниках магазинов и ларьков. Они не уталят жажду, а только добавят вам ненужных калорий. Остановите свой выбор на минеральной воде. Лучше, если она будет обогащена большим количеством калия, магния и других электролитов, потому что с потом из организма выводится большое количество этих элементов.

*Табу на кофе*

Кофеин так же как и алкоголь ускоряет обезвоживание. Из организма всеми путями выводится жидкость, и кроме потери в жару важных для организма микроэлементов этот ароматный напиток ничего не обещает. Кроме того, кофеин повышает давление.

*Что полезно пить*

Горячий зеленый чай без сахара. Он лучше всего утоляет жажду.

Натуральные несладкие соки: яблочный, апельсиновый, грейпфрутовый, а особенно сельдереевый.

Лимонный сок, разведенный водой в пропорции 1:10. Этот напиток восстанавливает электролитический баланс организма и тормозит чрезмерное потоотделение. А благодаря витамину С ослабляет такие следствия жары, как усталость, головная боль, вялость.

Внимание! Не увлекайтесь слишком холодными напитками. Они дольше задерживаются в желудке, содержащиеся в них минеральные соли долго не поступают в клетки организма и вдобавок возбуждают потовые железы. Лучше всего для утоления жажды пить жидкости комнатной температуры.

*На случай, если много жидкости нельзя*

Ограничивать себя в питье необходимо при беременности, гипертонии, сердечной недостаточности, нарушениях функции почек. Попробуйте облегчить свое положение в жару спреем с обычной водой. Ей можно прополоскать рот, брызгать на локтевые сгибы, колени, запястья.

*Одежда*

В душную погоду выбирайте только вещи из натуральных тканей, как и головные уборы: из хлопка, льна, шелка. Синтетическая одежда не позволяет телу «дышать». Остановите выбор на открытой одежде свободного покроя и, желательно, светлых оттенков. Если позволяет дресс-код, откажитесь от галстуков и ремней. Девушкам рекомендуется оставить каблуки только для самых торжественных случаев.

*Питание
*
Откажитесь от соли и горячей жирной пищи — они способствуют согреванию организма, что сейчас совсем не нужно. Из первых блюд выбирайте окрошку, свекольник, зеленый борщ со щавелем. Мясо и рыбу летом лучше употреблять в отварном виде. Откажитесь от жареного, гриль — хорошая альтернатива сковороде с кипящим маслом. Побольше ягод и фруктов.

*В конце дня*

Прийти в себя после будничного марафона поможет контрастный душ. Если вы еще не созрели для закаливания, тогда просто умойте лицо холодной водой. Ночная жара часто мешает заснуть, поэтому возьмите за правило прогулки перед сном, когда вечерний воздух прохладен. Постарайтесь раньше ложиться спать. В жару организму нужно больше времени, чтобы расслабиться.

* …не ныряем!*

- Рекомендации для жаркой погоды - это минимум пребывания на открытом солнце, нужно выбирать затененные улицы для прогулок и брать с собой зонтик от солнца. Как бы ни хотелось, душ дома лучше принимать не ледяной, а теплый. Лучше всего уехать на природу, к воде. Но учтите: нырять в такую погоду распаренным нельзя! Резкий перепад температуры может привести к спазму сосудов. Лучше сначала немножко остыть в тени, - советуют специалисты.

----------

